# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Digea Χάθικαν τα μισά κανάλια

## nikos.re

Γειά σας, είμαι απο Κρήτη και λαμβάνω σήμα απο την κεραία της Ρογδιάς.Η τηλεόραση μου έχει ενσοματομένο δέκτη και είναι ολοκαίνουρια (2 μηνών). Στην αρχή που την σύνδεσα έπεζαν ολα τα ψηφιακά και ξαφνικά χάθικαν το mega,ant1,star,alpha. Πιάνω μόνο τη ΔΤ,και όλα τα Κρητικά κανάλια ά και το tv5 αυτά τα πιάνω ψηφιακά. Αυτά που χάθικαν τώρα τα πιανω μόνο αναλογικά μπωρεί να μου πεί καποιος τι συμβένει και τι μπορώ να κάνω για αυτό;

----------


## ezizu

Το πρόβλημα το έχεις για κάποιο καιρό ή είναι κάτι που το διαπίστωσες τώρα - σήμερα;
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τους αναμεταδότες της Digea (κάνουν κάποια επισκευή - αναβάθμιση - ρύθμιση κ.ο.κ.) και για αυτό προσωρινά σταμάτησαν την εκπομπή των καναλιών που αναφέρεις;

----------


## nikos.re

Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει τώρα και τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα και δε νομίζω να πρόκειται για εργασίες της Digea γιατί άλοι που λαμβάνουν σήμα απο εκεί πιάνουν κανονικά

----------


## chip

έχεις άλλη τηλεόραση? που να δουλεύει καλά? 
Αν και δεν ξέρω σε πόσες συχνότητες εκπέμπονται τα ψηφιακά.... παλαιότερα στην αναλογική μπορούσε κάποιος να χάσει κάποια κανάλια γιατί απλά χαλούσε μια από τις μπάντες που έχει το tuner και χαλούσαν όσα κανάλια αντιστοιχούσαν στην μπάντα αυτή.

----------


## ezizu

[ Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει τώρα και τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα και δε νομίζω να πρόκειται για εργασίες της Digea γιατί άλοι που λαμβάνουν σήμα απο εκεί πιάνουν κανονικά  ]


Τότε θα πρέπει να κάνεις ένα προσεκτικό έλεγχο στην δική σου εγκατάσταση.Δηλαδή στην κεραία,τα καλώδια ,στις διάφορες ενώσεις ,στους διακλαδωτές, στον ενισχυτή και τις ρυθμίσεις του, στις πρίζες κ.λ.π. 
Επειδή όλα αυτά είναι γενικά, για να πάρεις πιο συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις ,αν θέλεις περιέγραψε την δική σου εγκατάσταση (π.χ. μένεις σε μονοκατοικία ή πολυκατοικία, πόσες τηλεοράσεις - πρίζες έχεις, υπάρχουν διακλαδωτές ή πρίζες με διακλαδώσεις διέλευσης  κ.ο.κ.) ή ανέβασε αν μπορείς κάποιο πρόχειρο σχέδιο με την εγκατάσταση .

----------


## ezizu

> έχεις άλλη τηλεόραση? που να δουλεύει καλά? 
> Αν και δεν ξέρω σε πόσες συχνότητες εκπέμπονται τα ψηφιακά.... παλαιότερα στην αναλογική μπορούσε κάποιος να χάσει κάποια κανάλια γιατί απλά χαλούσε μια από τις μπάντες που έχει το tuner και χαλούσαν όσα κανάλια αντιστοιχούσαν στην μπάντα αυτή.




Chip η  digea από το κέντρο εκπομπής στην Ρογδιά εκπέμπει στα UHF, στα κανάλια :
• 24 (498 MHz) for ALPHA, ANT1, ΜΑΚΕDΟΝΙΑ TV 
• 25 (506 MHz) for MEGA, SKAI, STAR, Ε-TV25  
Οπότε δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα με το tuner της τηλεόρασης ,καθώς έχει χάσει κανάλια και από τις δύο συχνότητες (αυτά με κόκκινο χρώμα, όπως γράφει ο Νίκος στο ποστ #1) .
 Ίσως είναι πρόβλημα στάθμης  (οριακής  ή και υπερβολικής ακόμα )σήματος ,ή πρόβλημα ενδοδιαμόρφωσης ενισχυτή κ.λ.π.

Μπορεί βέβαια να κάνει και αυτό που του γράφεις ,να βάλει δηλαδή κάποια άλλη τηλεόραση (που λειτουργεί σίγουρα καλά) στην θέση της υπάρχουσας και να δει αν αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## nikos.re

Έχω και δεύτερη τηλεόραση στο δωμάτιό μου η οπόια έχει εξωτερικό ψηφιακό δέκτη και έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημμα.
Τώρα όσον αφόρα την εγκατάσταση δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, η κεραία είναι στην τράτσα,το καλώδιο μαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι, πάει σε έναν ενισχυτή
και απο αυτόν φεύγουνε δύο καλώδια ενα στο σαλόνι και ένα στο δωμάτιο μου.
Και επαναλαμβάνω και οι δύο τηλεοράσεις έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημμα,το οποίο συνέβη ξαφνικά και ενώ όλα ήταν κατ' αρχήν εντάξει.
Κάτι που δεν έχω αναφέρει είναι οτι όταν κάνει ανίχνευση μου εμφανίζει τα ονόματα όλων των καναλιών αλα δέν πέζουν τα μισά και συγκεκριμένα
τα εξείς *Alpha:καθόλου σήμα*, *Ant1:καθόλου σήμα, m.tv:καθόλου σήμα, Mega:καθόλου σήμα, Skai:καθόλου σήμα, Star:καθόλου σήμα, 902:καθόλου σήμα,* οταν επιλέξω ένα απο αυτά λοιπόν τα κανάλια που δέν πέζουν π.χ το mega, μου εμφανίζει το όνομα του καναλιού αλα στην οθόνη βγάζει μαύρο.

----------


## stratos111

Μήπως σου έχει κουνήσει λίγο η κεραία; Και γι' αυτό δεν πιάνεις καλά, μόνο τα πιο δυνατά.

----------


## crown

το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ειναι παλια Κεραια&Ενισχυτηs και τα πεξανε η καποια διαροη σε διακλαδωτη απο υγρασια

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

άλλαξε το καλώδιο Αν το έχεις πάνω από 5 χρόνια ή είναι φτηνιάρικο έχει πάρει νερό και δεν φτάνει το σήμα για το ψηφιακό 
Σε πια περιοχή του Ηρακλειου είσαι?
Αν σκαναρεις ξανά τα κανάλια και βλέπεις τα  ονοματα αλλα όχι εικονα φταίει κάτι απο τη κεραία μέχρι την είσοδο σου Η ίδια η κεραία ΟΧΙ μάλλον καλώδιο ή ενισχυτής

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

ρωτα καποιον διπλανοπριν κα νεις οτιδιποτε εχει προβλημα αυτος

----------


## alpha

*Den xero ti apegine me sas stin Kriti.
Omos meta apo 1 xrono kai parapano,  exo to idio provlima stin Attiki, diladi xafnika ta megala kanalia den ta piano, mono ta mikra.
Tha'nai kanenas minas tora ki apivdissa, eipa simera na to psaxo sto internet kai vrika to post sas edo.
Epidi kapoios eipe mipos ftaine ta kalodia, skeftika kai aposyndessa tin keraia moy kai tin xanasyndessa, afto itane!!!
Panefkolo, i keraia moy einai esoteriki, itane thema na vgalo kai na valo ena vysma.
Tosso kairo na min to skefto?
Kamia fora skeftomai mipos den prepei na dimosievo sto internet diafora poy moy symvainoyn, omos tora oti esseis dimosiefsate essose emena.
Eimai moni, den exo kanena na syzitisso, den mporo na fonaxo texniko (pou lefta) ki i tileorassi einai i moni moy diaskedasi.
Efxaristo loipon.*

----------


## vasilllis

> *Den xero ti apegine me sas stin Kriti.
> Omos meta apo 1 xrono kai parapano,  exo to idio provlima stin Attiki, diladi xafnika ta megala kanalia den ta piano, mono ta mikra.
> Tha'nai kanenas minas tora ki apivdissa, eipa simera na to psaxo sto internet kai vrika to post sas edo.
> Epidi kapoios eipe mipos ftaine ta kalodia, skeftika kai aposyndessa tin keraia moy kai tin xanasyndessa, afto itane!!!
> Panefkolo, i keraia moy einai esoteriki, itane thema na vgalo kai na valo ena vysma.
> Tosso kairo na min to skefto?
> Kamia fora skeftomai mipos den prepei na dimosievo sto internet diafora poy moy symvainoyn, omos tora oti esseis dimosiefsate essose emena.
> Eimai moni, den exo kanena na syzitisso, den mporo na fonaxo texniko (pou lefta) ki i tileorassi einai i moni moy diaskedasi.
> Efxaristo loipon.*



xeromai poy palioteres dimosieseis mas sas exoyn swsei,alla me ta gkriklis tha swtheitai eseis kai tha tyflwthoyme emeis.Kante ena kopo kai metafraste ta..

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

καλησπέρα!! να γράφεται με Ελληνικά τα greeklish απαγορεύονται στο φόρουμ.  http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules

----------


## alpha

*Λοιπόν, γράφω ελληνικά, συνδέθηκα κανονικά την 1η Aυγούστου με την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, με ένα αποκωδικοποιητή ΙQ και μια εσωτερική κεραιούλα καρφί που είχα από πριν, από την αναλογική (μου είπαν ότι κάνει και για αναλογική) κι έβλεπα τα πάντα μια χαρά.
Μετά κανά μήνα όμως άρχισα να μην βλέπω καλά τα μεγάλα κανάλια.   Κούναγα την κεραία πέρα-δώθε, πάνω-κάτω και κατόρθωνα να βλέπω κάπως, όμως απηύδησα και σήμερα πήρα μια εσωτερική παντοκατευθυντική λεγόμενη.
Τα ίδια και χειρότερα, επειδή η κεραία καρφάκι τουλάχιστον είναι πιο ευκίνητη, τούτη δω είναι σαν ένα τετράγωνο πιάτο και μετακινείται πιο δύσκολα.  Έχω βρει μια θέση που πιάνει τα μικρά κανάλια και μια άλλη που πιάνει Alpha και Ant1, αλλά Mega, Star, Sky δεν πιάνω καθόλου τώρα.
Βλέπω από Στύρα Ευβοίας και τριγύρω μου υπάρχουν ψηλά δέντρα, δεν νομίζω να τίθεται θέμα οπτικής επαφής με τον πομπό, οπότε μπορώ να βάλω εξωτερική;  Αλλά να πιάνει, όχι όπως με τις εσωτερικές που παιδεύομαι άδικα.
Επειδή βλέπω με εσωτερική κεραία, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα καλωδίου.
Άκουσα ότι υπάρχουν μη κατευθυντικές κεραίες εξωτερικές που πιάνουν σήμα χωρίς οπτική επαφή.
Χμ;
Τι να πω.  Είναι περίεργο που αρχικά έβλεπα τέλεια και μετά κανά μήνα άρχισαν τα προβλήματα, κι ιδίως που δεν μπορεί να είναι θέμα καλωδίου.
Ευχαριστώ για τυχόν απαντήσεις. 
Y.Γ. To ότι έβαλα κι έβγαλα το καλώδιο έλυσε το πρόβλημα για 1-2 μέρες, τότε...*

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Βάλε μια εξωτερική, ειδικά αν έχεις δέντρα μπροστά σου είναι ότι χειρότερο για εσωτερική!
Με την παραμικρή υγρασία και τον αέρα που κουνά τα δέντρα η εσωτερική λαμβάνει με χίλιες ανακλάσεις.
Φυσικά κατευθυνόμενη θα βάλεις, όχι κάποιο πλέγμα κλπ.
Απλά θα την κατευθύνεις σωστά.

----------


## moutoulos

Αν δεν είσαι δίπλα στον αναμεταδότη ... δεν έχει νόημα η εσωτερική κεραία.
Και που έπιανες, όπως έπιανες ... χάρη σου έκανε. Εξωτερική, μονόδρομος.

Και πάντα όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος, κατευθυνόμενη.

----------


## alpha

*Γεια σας και πάλι στην ωραία Κρήτη.
Όποτε έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την τηλεόραση το κάνω google στο ιντερνέτ και βρίσκω παλιά μου post σχετικά.
Έτσι κρατάω και ιστορικό.  Είναι αστείο!
Λοιπόν αγόρασα μια εξωτερική κεραιούλα Konig Dvb (μόνο 23 ευρώ!) και την τοποθέτησα μόνη μου (με black & decker εύκολα σχετικά) σε ένα εξωτερικό τοίχο προσέχοντας να κοιτάζει προς τον αναμεταδότη.
Κατόπιν αυτού βλέπω όλα τα κανάλια τζάμι εκτός από τα κρατικά, Ν1, Ν Sports, Vouli, NHD.
Τηλεφώνησα στη ΝΕΡΙΤ και μου είπαν ότι χάλασε ο αναμεταδότης τους στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο και περιμένουν λέει ένα ανταλλακτικό από το εξωτερικό, ότι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια έχουν δικά τους μηχανήματα και δεν επηρεάζονται.
Όμως πέρασε πάρα πολύς καιρός και δεν διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα, έβλεπα τα άλλα 22 κανάλια.
Ξαφνικά σήμερα τα 5 τελευταία κανάλια του καταλόγου, Μtv Greece, Nickelodeon, SBC, Smile και ΕΡΤ τα βλέπω θολά (η εικόνα σχηματίζει χρωματιστά τετραγωνάκια) όπως έβλεπα τα μεγάλα κανάλια πριν βάλω την εξωτερική κεραία. 
Σκέφτομαι αφού εξακολουθώ να βλέπω τζάμι 17 κανάλια μπορεί να φταίει η τηλεόραση, ο αποκωδικοποιητής ή η κεραία μου;
Από την άλλη, τι κοινό μπορεί να έχουν αυτά τα 5 κανάλια που έχασα τώρα;  Και πού να τηλεφωνήσω να βρω άκρη, αγκαλά και στην ΝΕΡΙΤ που τηλεφώνησα δεν με βοήθησε σε κάτι.
Καμιά φαεινή ιδέα;
Eυχαριστώ και χαιρετισμούς στην Κρήτη, έχω 16 χρόνια να δω το πατρικό μου και την γειτονιά μου, σας βλέπω μόνο από τα ντοκιμαντέρ στην εν λόγω τηλεόραση.*

----------


## xlife

Αν δεν έχεις ενισχυτή βάλε. Το κοινό που έχουν τα κανάλια είναι οτι κάθε συχνότητα κουβαλάει 4. οπότε αν χαθεί μια συχνότητα χάνεις 4 κανάλια με εξαίρεση τα hd. Κάνε καινούρια σάρωση στον δέκτη μήπως έχουν φτιάξει τα νεριτ και απλά δεν το έχεις καταλάβει. Κέντραρε και την κεραία πιο καλά

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Εξωτερική κεραία πήρες ή εσωτερική που την έβαλες έξω;

----------


## alpha

*(Παίρνω πίσω αυτά για την ωραία Κρήτη, το φόρουμ προφανώς δεν είναι στην Κρήτη, μόνο αυτός που είχε αρχικά το πρόβλημα στο thread).
**http://www.konigelectronic.com/en_us/55811645**
Aυτή είναι η κεραία.
Εσωτερική-εξωτερική με ενισχυτή.
Υπάρχει κάτι που να την κάνει να χάνει μια συχνότητα;
Mήπως να την ξεσκόνιζα;*
*Χριστός Ανέστη!
*
New Bitmap Image.jpg

*Y.Γ.  ΄Εκανα επανασυντονισμό από το μενού του τηλεκοντρόλ του αποκωδικοποιητή και βρήκα τα 3 κρατικά Ν1, N plus και Vouli.  Eκείνα τα 4 που ήταν θολά παραμένουν όμως Μtv Greece, Nickelodeon, SBC, Smile και την ΕΡΤ δεν την πιάνω καθόλου. Στο site της DIGEA λέει ότι εάν κανείς λαμβάνει σήμα από δυο τρία μέρη, υπάρχει περίπτωση μετά από κακοκαιρία να δημιουργείται αυτό το πρόβλημα, τα τετραγωνάκια στην εικόνα και πρέπει να διαγράψεις τα κανάλια αυτά που πιάνεις θολά και να τα βρεις χειροκίνητα ώστε να επιλέξεις από ποιο αναμεταδότη θα τα βλέπεις (εκεί που έχει το καλύτερο σήμα) και δε συμμαζεύεται.
Εγώ από ό,τι βλέπω στο χάρτη τους πρέπει να λαμβάνω από Ν. Μάκρη, Υμηττό και Στύρα αλλά όταν χάθηκαν τα κρατικά μου είπαν ότι βλέπω από Πράσινο (επειδή εκεί υπήρχε η βλάβη τους).  Προφανώς είμαι αμφισβητούμενη περιοχή που διεκδικούν 4 αναμεταδότες.  Αλλά για να κάνω αυτά που λέει η DIGEA πρέπει είτε να κερδίσω καμιά λαχειοφόρο, ή να φάω κανένα ταψί ντολμαδάκια, ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει να πάρω κάποια μεγάλη χαρά ώστε να έχω ενέργεια να ξεκινήσω τα επικίνδυνα ακροβατικά.
Όμως χάρη σε σας ξεκίνησα και κατόρθωσα να ξαναβρώ τα κρατικά.
Aληθώς ο Κύριος!*

----------


## thomasmi7

καλησπερα,
για αρχη κανε ενα απλο ''αναζητηση'' τα καναλια ξανα. Ισως λιγο
αλλαγη της κεραιας θα βοηθουσε αν και θεωρητικα, με το
ντι-τζι-ταλ αυτο δεν χρειαζεται πλεον.

----------

